# Broken download button



## andargor (Nov 7, 2015)

Hey,

Just wanted to point out that the "Download All" button on this page is broken: http://www.enworld.org/forum/rpgdownloads.php?do=download&downloadid=1180

I have tried Chrome, FF, and IE. The error message in the Chrome console is:

Uncaught SyntaxError: Unexpected token ILLEGAL rpgdownloads.php?do=download&downloadid=1180:819


----------



## andargor (Dec 4, 2015)

The "download all files" button on that page is still broken.

EDIT: THe fix is removing the space in the URL. From linux, this works to download that zip:

wget -O output.zip --referer "http://www.enworld.org/forum/rpgdownloads.php?do=download&downloadid=1180" "http://www.enworld.org/forum/rpgdownloads.php?do=file&action=downloadzip&downloadid=1180"

EDIT2: This is weird, a space appeared between "downlo" and "adid" at the end, but there is none in what I pasted. vBulletin doing black magic on posts?


----------



## darjr (Dec 4, 2015)

Looking at it. Weird.

It does seem that some of those files when individually clicked on have been removed from the server side.


----------



## andargor (Dec 25, 2015)

Merry Xmas!

*tap* *tap* is this thing on? 

That link is still broken, and as I've mentioned, it's due to a space in the URL.


----------



## andargor (Jan 15, 2016)

Hi Morrus!

If you read these posts, I wish to convey to you that the "Download All" button on this page is still broken after a few months of me being annoying. To fix it remove the space in the URL.

For example this direct link works.


----------



## andargor (Apr 10, 2016)

Hey there! This is my quarterly reminder that there's still a space in the URL, which makes it broken. I'm OCD like that.


----------



## Morrus (Apr 10, 2016)

I told the software developer where I bought the downloads package. Unless they fix it, I can't do anything!


----------



## andargor (Apr 10, 2016)

Hey Morrus. Ah, it's automatically generated, so that's why you haven't been able to remove the space. You know, it might be some other vbb plugin doing this: in my second post in this thread I tried posting the proper URL, but once it was posted a space had appeared. Black voodoo magic!


----------

